# amazon sign in on a custom rom



## Toll (Jun 13, 2011)

I've looked high and low for an answer, but no go. When I try and sign in to amazon app store, on a custom rom, I get a message to "try again later". Later never comes. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

you may want to try and go and login to amazon and look at your devices. every data wipe you do it registers as a new device so before i knew it i filled it up and got that error til i deregistered them all.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

z0mbiexx said:


> you may want to try and go and login to amazon and look at your devices. every data wipe you do it registers as a new device so before i knew it i filled it up and got that error til i deregistered them all.


Basically what he said but here are the steps:

1. Go to amazon.com and log in.

2. Then click "Your Account" in the top right corner.

3. Find "Your Apps and Devices" on this page and click it.

4. On the left side under "Manage" click "Your Devices"

5. Next click "Action" on the right and "Deregister Device" for all of them.

Depending on how much you flash new ROM's determines how often this will happen. I usually have to do this once every month as I flash new ROM's every other day sometimes, a couple in one day. (I am so indecisive).


----------



## Toll (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response! Thats what it was, I had 16 DX phones registered lol. Love this site, always great help.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

This thread helped me too. I had god knows how many devices attached to the account. I tend to flash a lot of ROMs :money:


----------

